# 1. To all tree fellers, tree surgeons, arborists, and related work! 2. Any man?



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, I need to ask a question. 

When moving large pieces of tree that have been cut up, not just logs but huge logs, in the Autumn and so clothes are well and truly on! Is it possible to get small half moon gouges in your shoulder? Lots of them. About 10, possibly more, possibly less. Just the one shoulder. Does this make sense?

My man came back from work with these very deep gouges in his shoulder. Last October. They were very much the same as finger nail gouges. They were so deep that there are a couple of scars left. He says it is from moving logs from the trees that the tree surgeons had cut down that day. He says they were big logs.

Can this/does this make sense?

I have done much woodcutting in my time. I have never had gouges like this. Not in such proliferation. Scratches yes. A gouges yes. Many? No. Though I have never shifted logs ALL day. I have done only enough for firewood. By I have done enough to last. Not just one day's worth.

This crap makes no sense to me.

Another general question to any man. Has anyone experienced such deep gouges, on just one shoulder, from a woman? Would you really allow a woman create such deep gouges in your shoulder knowing that in a few days you will be seen naked by your woman? I guess the answer to that is yes, if you don't care, if you got carried away and feel you can explain it away. But have you ever had such gouges in just one place?

He didn't have scratches all over his body. I am pretty positive.

To all who read this post. Thankyou. And which excuse makes sense/no sense?


----------



## Cdelta02 (Sep 20, 2012)

yes on one shoulder. I typically prefer one shoulder to lift.

Not sure on gouges. I havent experienced those.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

how deep are these gouges?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I could see branches gouging you as a big limb comes down

front or back shoulder?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I've thrown heavy logs up on my shoulder and I got plenty of bruises and gouges through my garments. One gouge left me with a scar from many years ago.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and the way you describe the gouges makes think it would have to have been a fight to be nail marks (deep enough to leave scars), passionate scratching isn't bloody


----------



## Cdelta02 (Sep 20, 2012)

If they were love marks, they would be on both shoulders, no?


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Ovid said:


> how deep are these gouges?


They were fairly deep. Deep enough to stay for some time and leave a few scars. If they were nails they would have hurt!


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I could see branches gouging you as a big limb comes down
> 
> front or back shoulder?


He wasn't cutting down the trees. He was just 'shifting the logs'. After they'd been felled and cut up.

They were in a small patch on the front of the round bit of the shoulder. Only the front. None on top of the shoulder.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Where the arm meets the shoulder. On the ball of the top. At the front.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Remains said:


> He wasn't cutting down the trees. He was just 'shifting the logs'. After they'd been felled and cut up.
> 
> They were in a small patch on the front of the round bit of the shoulder. Only the front. None on top of the shoulder.


then I think his story seems pretty plausible, again the alternative implies a fight


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> and the way you describe the gouges makes think it would have to have been a fight to be nail marks (deep enough to leave scars), passionate scratching isn't bloody


It wasn't bloody...though I saw them 2-4 days later. And just gouges. All little half moons. No scratches. All the shape of finger nails.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

think about what you have to do to leave scar tissue- burn or cut deep


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Cdelta02 said:


> If they were love marks, they would be on both shoulders, no?


Yes, I would have thought so. And elsewhere. But if it was just moving logs, how does it gouges shapes like that?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

I can see them coming from lifting logs on his shoulder. I've even had such one sided cuts from the shoulder staps of a heavy duffle or garment bag.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

more importantly, do you have any other reasons to believe otherwise? if so I would focus on that because unless you get a forensic scientist involved this is a dead end that won't prove anything


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> then I think his story seems pretty plausible, again the alternative implies a fight


If it was a fight then I don't see how they would all be in one patch on the shoulder? He would have nicks and cuts elsewhere?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Remains said:


> If it was a fight then I don't see how they would all be in one patch on the shoulder? He would have nicks and cuts elsewhere?


even more proof this was a weird accident with lugging knotty logs


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

What type of trees are we talking about here? I've had some serious marks from pine trees for example... 

But do you have other reasons to suspect something?


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> I can see them coming from lifting logs on his shoulder. I've even had such one sided cuts from the shoulder staps of a heavy duffle or garment bag.


Only on the front of the shoulder. None on top whatsoever. I guess as your arm moves up to hold the log on your shoulder then that may be how it would catch the front of the shoulder...but to have none on top?


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

costa200 said:


> What type of trees are we talking about here? I've had some serious marks from pine trees for example...
> 
> But do you have other reasons to suspect something?


 yes plenty! Lies, cheating....long story. 

And they weren't knotty or spiky trees. Just average park trees.

His 1st answer when I saw them and asked how he got them was 'I thought you did it'. Would someone who had done this with another woman say that? Or would they have some infallible story ready 1st?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Remains said:


> Only on the front of the shoulder. None on top whatsoever. I guess as your arm moves up to hold the log on your shoulder then that may be how it would catch the front of the shoulder...but to have none on top?


Yeah if he was resting them on his shoulder and supporting them with his hands.

The other possibility was if he was using his shoulder to lift them off the ground. Imagine he gets it propped up then walks forward pushing it upright. Maybe he was stacking then in rows?


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

The bark can leave some serious marks, if lifting/grabing from the front up over the shoulder, you also may get marks all over your forearms and chest area to.


----------



## lovingthrill (Sep 17, 2012)

I had to chime in here based on the fact that my husband does this for a living…tree branches that is…He has been gouged, scraped, and cut by all sorts of trees and shrubs. He had a scrape from a pine tree that looked like 3 finger nail scrapes several inches long on the back of his shoulder, I might not have believed him if my daughter hadn't been with him all day long! He even has what I like to call his "tramp scar" on his lower back that makes a perfect "V" from 2 separate tree incidents. I have never seen half moon shapes that I can think of, but when he carries large branches that have thicker bark on his shoulder there is almost always some sort of mark and is located about where you described.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

lovingthrill said:


> I had to chime in here based on the fact that my husband does this for a living…tree branches that is…He has been gouged, scraped, and cut by all sorts of trees and shrubs. He had a scrape from a pine tree that looked like 3 finger nail scrapes several inches long on the back of his shoulder, I might not have believed him if my daughter hadn't been with him all day long! He even has what I like to call his "tramp scar" on his lower back that makes a perfect "V" from 2 separate tree incidents. I have never seen half moon shapes that I can think of, but when he carries large branches that have thicker bark on his shoulder there is almost always some sort of mark and is located about where you described.


Thank you. I was hoping for an informed answer  as well as the general opinions, though I still feel in the dark. I get that he would get scratches, marks, bruises, all that stuff. And of course he has. But this was just weird. Lots of small fingernail shaped marks all in the same place. It seems totally implausible to me that he got them from lugging logs. Though it is also rather implausible he got them from a woman. Surely a woman wouldn't do that many and that badly, and only on 1 shoulder.

I guess this is just going to have to be one of those things I just let go as I don't thing it will be solved.

Oh well. Thanks for your reply.

And thanks to all other replies.

Please add/ask further questions if any more comes to mind. Thanks.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Remains said:


> Ok, I need to ask a question.
> 
> When moving large pieces of tree that have been cut up, not just logs but huge logs, in the Autumn and so clothes are well and truly on! Is it possible to get small half moon gouges in your shoulder? Lots of them. About 10, possibly more, possibly less. Just the one shoulder. Does this make sense?
> 
> ...



Maybe you should plant a VAR on him?


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

He's got deep gouges that resulted in scars not consistent with the sort of tree work he was doing.

There were no marks whatsoever on the clothing he was supposedly wearing when he got those supposed work related injuries.

He's cheated on you before and lied to you on more than one occassion.

You obviously don't trust him which means the two of you never really dealt with the cheating he did and he's doing other things that continue to arouse your suspicions.

There's really only one answer here and I think you know that and it doesn't take a lumberjack to figure it out either.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

aug said:


> Maybe you should plant a VAR on him?


That is the problem...it doesn't happen anymore. He says he has come completely clean. I don't believe him. He says it finished on a particular date. I don't believe him. I know he loves me a lot. But I don't know if I can trust him. Pretty sure I can't. 

But I don't want to break with him, kind of, because the cheating aside, he is absolutely the best partner I have ever ever had. Perfect in every other way and I would be hard pressed to find someone who is as perfect for me. We compliment each other brilliantly and he is all I have ever wanted in a man but never thought was possible. 

All I could do now as a proactive thing to solve my issues would be to plant a beautiful woman conveniently and see if he would take or chase the bait! And I don't see how I could do that.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

kindi said:


> He's got deep gouges that resulted in scars not consistent with the sort of tree work he was doing.
> * - well this is the thing, I don't know. I have only really had 1 detailed answer that is educated on the subject. And yes, it is maybe inconsistent with shifting huge heavy logs, but it also seems inconsistent with cheating type of work too. They are all on 1 shoulder!!!! So, the shape and look suggests woman, the location suggests work. *
> 
> There were no marks whatsoever on the clothing he was supposedly wearing when he got those supposed work related injuries.
> ...


He has also said he would take a lie detector to prove there was no further occasions. I intend to hold him to that once we have saved the money. Bloody expensive though. And utterly ridiculous. Could have been so easily avoided. And we could have saved for a holiday with the kids instead.

I hate lies and liars with a passion! Always have. But before in my life I have always been able to walk away from them.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Were they evenly spaced? Do you remember if all the moons arched the same direction? My wife has left marks like that on me, just one shoulder, we weren't fighting, she just had long nails and dug one hand into my shoulder while riding me when she was finishing. She left four little half moon craters that didn't fade for months. They were evenly spaced, and obviously all arched in one direction. The spacing, shape, and placement should pretty much tell you what you need to know. If it was from carrying wood, the marks would be on the top of the shoulder, and I don't think they would be very symmetrical.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, you aren't going to put a POINT into the top of your shoulder if/when you support a large weight. You'll want a flat spot.

When you take the log off yours shoulder, you'll roll it FORWARD. Any twigs, branches or thorns nearby will push into the front of your shoulder there.

I suppose there could also be foul play involved but just a rational why they would be on the front and not the back or top.

I am NOT a tree anything, btw.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Paladin said:


> Were they evenly spaced? Do you remember if all the moons arched the same direction? My wife has left marks like that on me, just one shoulder, we weren't fighting, she just had long nails and dug one hand into my shoulder while riding me when she was finishing. She left four little half moon craters that didn't fade for months. They were evenly spaced, and obviously all arched in one direction. The spacing, shape, and placement should pretty much tell you what you need to know. If it was from carrying wood, the marks would be on the top of the shoulder, and I don't think they would be very symmetrical.


There were lots on there. And I don't remember if they were evenly spaced or all going in the same direction. I don't think they were, but that could easily be explained. If nails from a hand it would have gripped, dug in, moved grip, dug in again.

And thanks Paladin. This is also what I was hoping for...experience of this type of injury whether from log moving or from sex. And given you have had that, on just the one shoulder, makes much more sense to me that it was from sex and not logs. I do not see how moving logs can create this type of specific injury. I really don't see in any way at all how it could. I spent 3 winters collecting firewood, often on my shoulder. Scratches and gouges, yes. Many fingernail shaped gouges all in one place. No!


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

JCD said:


> Well, you aren't going to put a POINT into the top of your shoulder if/when you support a large weight. You'll want a flat spot. *Exactly! *
> 
> When you take the log off yours shoulder, you'll roll it FORWARD. Any twigs, branches or thorns nearby will push into the front of your shoulder there. *There wouldn't be much in the way of twigs and thorns that would catch your shoulder all in that one place. Not on big logs anyway. And as for branches, you wouldn't carry them on your shoulder like a hefty log. Additionally, anything that creates gouges like that in such proliferation would result in scratches. Lots of them. And the scratches would be all over the arms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

I joined an arborists forum yesterday. No one yet has said yes I have had that injury while lugging logs. But I have had a response saying never had it nor heard of it. And another response saying he got several half moon type injuries on his back and elsewhere from rough play.

With his dog. And a few other more amusing answers!


----------

